# CO2 diffusion in a large tank



## Victor (7 Feb 2014)

Hello, guys! I'm still having problems with brown algae. So, I had and idea about the possible issue that i'm committing. I reckon my CO2 diffusion isn't good. My tank is large and long. The Co2 diffuser is at left side of the tank. Just look at the picture below:





Both drop checkers at left side are green (2,72 dKH and 5,78 dKH). But I still think the CO2 is poorly distributed. What do you think about? Should I put more two CO2 diffusers (one at right side and another at the middle)? Please, feel free to give me your opinions and advices.
Thank you.


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Feb 2014)

Add as many diffusers as you need to, but the best solution in a large tank is to use an in-line device, or to simply port the gas directly into the intake tube.

Cheers,


----------



## Victor (7 Feb 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> Add as many diffusers as you need to, but the best solution in a large tank is to use an in-line device, or to simply port the gas directly into the intake tube.
> 
> Cheers,


 Thank you, Ceg. I can't do an in-line device because my intakes are blocked by sponges. Do you think if I put more 2 diffusers, one at the middle and another at right side, I'll solve the problem?


----------



## foxfish (7 Feb 2014)

I cant quite work out how your system works?
You seem to have three internal power heads powering your long spray bar but how do you filter the tank?


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Feb 2014)

Yeah, that's really odd. It looks like there is a filter intake just to the left of the far right powerhead, so I assumed that was the intake to an external filter.

In any case, a couple more diffusers certainly will help, but I cannot guarantee that it solve all the problems. It's definitely a step in the right direction if you have no other options.

Cheers,


----------



## Andy D (7 Feb 2014)

Looks like there are two externals. There is an intake where Clive has advised and there is another hidden behind the rocks. Then there are two green spraybars in each corner. The one in the middle seems to be powered solely by the powerheads to improve flow I guess.


----------



## Victor (7 Feb 2014)

foxfish said:


> I cant quite work out how your system works?
> You seem to have three internal power heads powering your long spray bar but how do you filter the tank?


 Yes, there are two eheim canisters filters (700 L/h each) whose spraybar are green.


----------



## Victor (7 Feb 2014)

Andy D said:


> Looks like there are two externals. There is an intake where Clive has advised and there is another hidden behind the rocks. Then there are two green spraybars in each corner. The one in the middle seems to be powered solely by the powerheads to improve flow I guess.


 That's it! You're right


----------



## Victor (7 Feb 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> Yeah, that's really odd. It looks like there is a filter intake just to the left of the far right powerhead, so I assumed that was the intake to an external filter.
> 
> In any case, a couple more diffusers certainly will help, but I cannot guarantee that it solve all the problems. It's definitely a step in the right direction if you have no other options.
> 
> Cheers,


 Alright, I'll put more two diffusers and to see what happens


----------



## Martin in Holland (8 Feb 2014)

ceg4048 said:


> .... or to simply port the gas directly into the intake tube.


 
would this be what you mean (picture)



or do I think to simple?


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Feb 2014)

No, simpler is better in this case. That will work, or if you're too lazy to do that then just put the in-tank diffuser under the filter intake tube and allow the tub to draw the gas in with the water.

Cheers,


----------



## jellyfish6 (11 Feb 2014)

Victor said:


> Thank you, Ceg. I can't do an in-line device because my intakes are blocked by sponges. Do you think if I put more 2 diffusers, one at the middle and another at right side, I'll solve the problem?


 
Hi Victor, are you sure you understood the answer?  The in-line attaches to the out hose from your filter and adds the CO2 in a fine mist into the tank.  Better than the option you have just shown as you'll get better CO2 levels and distribution than the larger bubbles pumped into your filter.  When I tried adding CO2 into my filter all I got was noise and co2 (air)locks.


----------



## Martin in Holland (12 Feb 2014)

I've made my CO2 as on the picture above two days ago and so far it seems to do the job nicely...no noise or other problems, but maybe still a bit earlie to tell


----------



## Victor (12 Feb 2014)

jellyfish6 said:


> Hi Victor, are you sure you understood the answer? The in-line attaches to the out hose from your filter and adds the CO2 in a fine mist into the tank. Better than the option you have just shown as you'll get better CO2 levels and distribution than the larger bubbles pumped into your filter. When I tried adding CO2 into my filter all I got was noise and co2 (air)locks.


 But I have 2 external filters and 3 power heads whose flow of each one don't interfere one another (it's like 5 different spraybar because the brown spraybar is blocked internaly in two points). I reckon the best solution is to put more two diffusers. Do you agree?


----------



## jellyfish6 (12 Feb 2014)

I have to agree with Ceg's first post.  If you have external filters you are best to use the in line diffusers.  They give a much better distribution in a large tank.  My 260 is not far off yours in volume and I had a lots of issues using the in-tank diffusers, no matter what I tried with spray bars and power heads - I'm not says it's impossible but the in-lines worked best for me.


----------



## Victor (12 Feb 2014)

jellyfish6 said:


> New I have to agree with Ceg's first post. If you have external filters you are best to use the in line diffusers. They give a much better distribution in a large tank. My 260 is not far off yours in volume and I had a lots of issues using the in-tank diffusers, no matter what I tried with spray bars and power heads - I'm not says it's impossible but the in-lines worked best for me.


 It's a lot complicated for me. I don't know how to divide the CO2 hose in 5 parts for the spraybars


----------



## ian_m (12 Feb 2014)




----------



## Victor (13 Feb 2014)

thank you, Ian


----------



## Victor (13 Feb 2014)

Good morning, guys!

I decided to put more two diffuser into the tank (one in the middle and another one in the right side). I'll put them next to powerheads input. I'll use the same kinf of CO2 diffuser that I already have. It's a Taifun Pro Flora. Look here how it works:  .
I think that using 3 of these reactors (I'll do 20 cm tall each one) I'll salve more CO2. What do you think about? Thank you.


----------



## Sidlas (13 Feb 2014)

Hi there,

Just a few questions:

How long each day they are on?
Whats the tank temperature?

Thanks


----------



## Victor (13 Feb 2014)

Sidlas said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just a few questions:
> 
> ...


The normal temperature is 24 ºC but sometimes in summer it reaches 29 °C. I keep my CO2 flowing during 24 h a day.


----------



## Sidlas (13 Feb 2014)

Victor and is lights is on 24h a day too?


----------



## Edvet (13 Feb 2014)

I used to keep it on 24/7 too, never a problem, only costly. I do have plenty surface agitation to make sure i get enough O2 in at night.


----------



## Victor (13 Feb 2014)

Sidlas said:


> Victor and is lights is on 24h a day too?


 No. I just leave them turned on during 7 hours a day now.


----------



## Victor (13 Feb 2014)

Someone uses Taifun's diffuser too?


----------



## Victor (19 Feb 2014)

Someone know how long the filter media can be exposed at air until the bacterias begin to die?


----------



## Edvet (19 Feb 2014)

In wet media, exposed to air, i would say easily 48 hrs. Some may die but enough should be left to restart growth fast.


----------



## Victor (19 Feb 2014)

Edvet said:


> In wet media, exposed to air, i would say easily 48 hrs. Some may die but enough should be left to restart growth fast.


 Thank you so much! I was afraid because when I change my warer, I leave the filter media exposed to air for about 2 hours. Now I know that is safe


----------



## Victor (26 Feb 2014)

Guys, There is one thing that are worrying me. I'm using a large amount of chelated calcium in my tank to increase the alkalinity and water hardness. So, I'm afraid that those amino acids (glycine) from chelated calcium are decaying or precipitating on the gravel causing an increase in ammonia level. So, what do you think about?


----------



## Victor (2 Mar 2014)

Can I get rid brown algae without removing them? I can't take off all them because they are growning in whole tank and on the plants. If I keep doing 50 % water chances twice a week theses algae will disappear by themselves?


----------

